# Jamon



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I would mention that over Christmas I was introduced to the delights of Jamon. We´ve all had the stuff in packets from the supermarkets BUT for those of you who havn´t tried it, I would HIGHLY recommend buying a complete jamon and giving it a go.

My OH´s family always have one on the kitchen worktop and I was "persuaded" to buy one and a wooden stand when doing the xmas shopping. WOW! The meat is so much nicer than anything I have ever had out of a packet. HMMM DELICIOUS!

So.. those of you wanting to try something new who don´t mind the sight of a leg of pig complete with hoof in your kitchen.... buy a Jamon and enjoy! A convenient easy and delicious snack!

I also end most days now the the traditional spanish desayuno (so much nicer at night though).. Churros con Chocolate.... hmmm perffect on these cold winters nights!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

_How_ long have you been here? And you've never tried _jamón _straight off the bone before? Shame on you! What else are you missing out on I wonder?

We love it, but I don't really want a whole one because (a) there are only two of us and (b) the cat would think it was her birthday every day. But we often have it as a_ tapa_ in the local bars. The nicest variety is _pata negra_ (black foot), where the pigs have grazed freely in the _dehesas_ (meadows) feeding on _bellotas_ (acorns).


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> _How_ long have you been here? And you've never tried _jamón _straight off the bone before? Shame on you! What else are you missing out on I wonder?
> 
> We love it, but I don't really want a whole one because (a) there are only two of us and (b) the cat would think it was her birthday every day. But we often have it as a_ tapa_ in the local bars. The nicest variety is _pata negra_ (black foot), where the pigs have grazed freely in the _dehesas_ (meadows) feeding on _bellotas_ (acorns).


I know I know, shame on me... Of course I have had it before... but always out of a packet! I was always squeemish about anything where you can see the animal (cant eat lobster if i see them in tanks swimming jaja) but I bowed to pressure and was soo impressed!

I probably am missing out on mucho.. i lead a very sheltered life!

Yes, OH tells me go for black feet but I wanted to buy cheap first and see what I thought... actually, with the advice of father-in-law and the friendly jamon woman in carrefour I only paid 60€ and its beautiful.

Cat could be problem! 2 huskies and a rottweiler pose the same potential threat but they have been warned... touch it and they will be dowsed in salt for 2 years and hung to dry too!!! I think they understood!

They have some in carrefour this xmas for 600€ - thats a hell of a lot of money but i bet it tastes nice!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Several of my spanish family are in the jamon trade. Their words of warning to first timers

"A well carved serrano will taste better than a badly carver Iberico (black foot)"

Carving needs practise  wafer thin melt in the mouth is what to look for

The negative I have with one in the kitchen is it shouts "eat me" every time I pass. And who am I to argue  

ps. Also if it comes from a suspicious source and is cheap beware painted feet  Very unlikely if it comes from a supermarket like the one named above.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Several of my spanish family are in the jamon trade. Their words of warning to first timers
> 
> "A well carved serrano will taste better than a badly carver Iberico (black foot)"
> 
> ...


yes needs practice... 1st few slices were like wedges! but i am getting there!!!

Eat me is definately what it shouts.. and i do! But.. from what i know its healthy... at least thats what i tell myself as i slice some off!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

And just to give strength to the belief that you can find anything on "YouTube" there's even a few videos on how to mount (on the holder!! you pervy lot) and properly slice a ham.

What would we do without good ole yootoob eh



Doggy







(me after the usual Christmas over indulgence)


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> And just to give strength to the belief that you can find anything on "YouTube" there's even a few videos on how to mount (on the holder!! you pervy lot) and properly slice a ham.
> 
> What would we do without good ole yootoob eh
> 
> ...


You can find videos of how to mount just about anything on the internet!

Seriously though, dont they make it look easy on youtube! Mine is either thick or wafter thin in tiny little bits... oh well, all goes down the same way!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The secret is using the correct and very very sharp knife. I use a filleting knife which works perfectly for me.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

thrax said:


> The secret is using the correct and very very sharp knife. I use a filleting knife which works perfectly for me.


Its sharpenin the bloody things that i struggle with... they always seem blunter AFTER i sharpen them... ok ok so im not very butch... but i can put shelves up and turn up my trousers!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The secret to having a sharp knife is to sharpen it every time you are about to use it. Now of course this isn't practical and I don't do that myself; however, I do sharpen my bestest knives every few days and it takes only a moment and a few swipes either down the steel or the wet stone sharpener. If you use a steel pay the money and get a good one - diamond are the best but bloody expensive - but you do get what you pay for and a cheap one will start blunting your knives in just a few months of limited use. The knife should be swept down the steel at an angle of about 30 degrees; first time you do it you should do 20 strokes on each side of the blade. After that and if you do it often enough five swipes will suffice. A sharp knife makes kitchen work much easier and the really important bit is that a cut with a really sharp knife heals a lot quicker and without a scar than a cut with a blunt knife. Once upon a time in my life when the world was still in black and white I taught people how to cook and the first lesson was always about knives and their use. So there.....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

thrax said:


> The secret to having a sharp knife is to sharpen it every time you are about to use it. Now of course this isn't practical and I don't do that myself; however, I do sharpen my bestest knives every few days and it takes only a moment and a few swipes either down the steel or the wet stone sharpener. If you use a steel pay the money and get a good one - diamond are the best but bloody expensive - but you do get what you pay for and a cheap one will start blunting your knives in just a few months of limited use. The knife should be swept down the steel at an angle of about 30 degrees; first time you do it you should do 20 strokes on each side of the blade. After that and if you do it often enough five swipes will suffice. A sharp knife makes kitchen work much easier and the really important bit is that a cut with a really sharp knife heals a lot quicker and without a scar than a cut with a blunt knife. Once upon a time in my life when the world was still in black and white I taught people how to cook and the first lesson was always about knives and their use. So there.....


I shall practice, thanks for the instructions thrax!

I think i might buy a better steel! The one I have came as part of a knife set, so probably cheap sh*t!


Gracias!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> I shall practice, thanks for the instructions thrax!
> 
> I think i might buy a better steel! The one I have came as part of a knife set, so probably cheap sh*t!
> 
> ...


Don't know about here but in the UK you should be payhing around £50 for a decent steel. Use your thumb nail on the one you've got and it might feel smooth or it might feel rough and uneven. A good steel will be obvious when you try that test.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

thrax said:


> Don't know about here but in the UK you should be payhing around £50 for a decent steel. Use your thumb nail on the one you've got and it might feel smooth or it might feel rough and uneven. A good steel will be obvious when you try that test.


i shall explore the shops very soon! i dont think the entire knife set cost 50! So the steel was probably about 1.99 jaja


----------

